# Tattoo-Design und Umsetzung



## Germania (8. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich such schon einige Zeit ein Tutorial oder eine Idee wie ich meinen Wunsch nach einem neuen Tattoo umsetzen kann, bisher hab ich meine Tattoos immer per Photoshop selbst designed. Naja diesmal bin ich einfach ideenlos, ich hab dieses Bild: 




und möchte dies nun von den beiden seiten aus mit ranken versehen, das ganze geht, zur erklärung, vom inneren meines handgelenks aus aussen rum richtung handrücken, dort sollen sich die ranken zu einem keltischen knoten oder keltischen herz verflechten.

Ich hoffe ich bin in dieser Rubrik richtig und mir kann irgendwer helfen diese Idee umzusetzen.

Vielen lieben dank schonmal, allein fürs lesen.

Lg
Germania


----------



## smileyml (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo und willkommen.

Zwei Sachen:
1. Ich glaube da es erstmal um die Ideenfindung geht, verschiebe ich es mal in die Creative-Lounge.
2. Achte bitte in Zukunft auf die Netiquette bzgl. Groß- und Kleinschreibung und wähle ein aussagekräftigeren Titel.

Danke und Grüße Marco


----------



## Ex1tus (9. Juli 2009)

Anscheinend hast du die Idee doch schon? Und wie du schon schreibst willst du doch nur Hilfe bei der Umsetzung. Die Frage ist: Wie soll diese Hilfe aussehen? Du könntest anfangen was zu machen und uns das zeigen und wir lassen Kritik ab, oder willst du es ganz von jemand anderem machen lassen? 

Normalerweise macht das doch auch jeder Tattoostecher oder?


----------



## Firedog (2. Oktober 2009)

Willst du die Blume denn farbig stechen lassen, oder "unausgemalt"?


----------

